# 700 popo question



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i have a 700 popo that has a blinking wrench show on the speedometer from time to time, also this thing runs great from idle to 1/2 throttle then it starts to bog down an then speed back up any ideas out there i was thinking fuel pump maybe


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Hmm... What year is it?


----------



## blacksmoke08 (Jan 6, 2010)

I think the wrench lite is just an oil change reminder I never could get mine off and it ran perfect.... IDK


----------

